# Grizzly Adjustable Mobile Base



## Bikerdan

I'll add my 2 cents. I just put one of these under my Grizzly G0771Z yesterday and I would have to agree with all points made so far. It's nice and sturdy, the wheels roll easily and appear to be durable. I love the mechanism to raise the swivel wheels off of the ground and everything seems pretty well made. One issue I had was that one of the sides where the foot levers mount was bent inward. I just had to get some pliers and bend it out. Works fine after that.

The price seems to be less that other similar bases that do not have the foot levers. I would definitely purchase again.


----------



## rdurant42

Maybe I got a couple of bum ones. I ordered two, to go under my Grizzly G0513ANV 17" bandsaw, and my Grizzly G0634XP 12" Jointer/Planer, and they suck ass. All of the rest of my equipment are on the Rockler All Terrain Mobile Base, and it is like night and day! Even in my twin Unisaw setup where it is a stretched Rockler base, it glides easily and turns smoothly. Whereas the Grizzly Bandsaw and Jointer/Planer I have to wrestle with them, using brute strength rather than the ease of the casters, to muscle them into place, each and every time. The casters do not turn easily and fight each attempt at turning. The levelers/locks are almost workthless unless you have an absolutely flat and level garage floor. None of thegarages that I have ever had were that perfectly flat, always with dips and valleys and cracks. And the leveler locks hang up on EVERYTHING! Plus they are not easy to adjust, when I do want either of the machines level. You must be on your hands and knees with a headlamp and multiple tools and the patience of JOB, which is not me. I just tried moving my bandsaw all of 18", and it took dismantling everything around it, since the casters refuse to turn in the direction I was trying to push it, and then they really DO NOT roll easily at all. Hands down I would choose the Rockler All Terrain mobile bases, every single time, over the Grizzly mobile bases. Yes they are $139 more than the Grizzly, but sooo totally worth that just to be able to get things done easily and timely. I am so angry now, from dealing with the Grizzly base, I cannot work on the tablesaw. (Never ever use a table saw or other machinery while angry!) I have wasted the laster hour and half just trying to move the bandsaw out of the way to cut a sheet on the table saw, and now I need to waste however long it takes to calm down after that, in order to be in a good state of mind to use the table saw for the task I wanted to start 2 hours ago.


----------



## kelvancra

I suspect the fact you used these on machines that paled the little edge sander I used it on is a game changer and looking for other than one of these for something like a 12" jointer would be a very wise move.


----------



## rdurant42

Maybe that is it. However the bandsaw is quite light, at 342 lbs. The Jointer/Planer is 750lbs. I can only imagine how much the two unisaws together weigh.


----------



## kelvancra

Kind of cracked me up. I think of all the times I've moved my Unisaw by myself. The only time I did without the top and motor was when I bought it new. I just assumed it was around 300 pounds and my jointer was the heaviest tool in the shop at 500. Color me surprised, after doing a search relative to this conversation.

Anyway, yeah, 340 is in the light category. The edge sander I used mine on was probably only around a couple hundred, and I sold it with the base to make room for the flat bed sander, so it and I don't have a lot of history.


----------

